# Hoyt 900 CX



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> Can someone tell me if the new Hoyt 900 CX is anything really different than the Hoyt M1 limb? What would be the major differences? Thanks.
> Greg


Uh.......... I think the main difference is they come in two different color combinations. This is important because it is better to look good than to shoot good:shade:!!!. The M1's just come in Grey:wink: So if you looking for style points go with the 900's.

I have M1's and I've shot the new 900 cx's. The 900's are outstanding they are extremely smooth and progressive. They are also a bit faster than M1's. Comparing M1's and 900's is not quite fair because the 900's cost more and they better be better because I paid big money for'em. M1's aren't the best technology Hoyt has to offer so it would be better to compare them with G3's another outstanding limb. If you're looking for a better limb even the G3 is a bit better than M1's. Most of this stuff is extremely subjective. To think you're going to gain 100 or 200 points because you switched to 900's is silly. You have to shoot the limbs and if they speak to you then they are well worth the money. If not stick with the M1's there's nothing wrong with M1's I have them and love them. I also have Winex's, G3's, Inno Powerlimbs. I shoot the same scores with them all. The limb doesn't make a huge difference it's always the shooter and their ability shoot. 

-R&B


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

900 CX limbs differ from previous Hoyt generation (G3 and M1) as they do not have any fiberglass layer, but external layers are made by carbon, only, like W&W Winex and Innno Power limbs. This makes 900 CX limbs much lighter than G3, and therefore much faster then them.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

R&B said:


> Uh.......... I think the main difference is they come in two different color combinations. This is important because it is better to look good than to shoot good:shade:!!!. The M1's just come in Grey:wink: So if you looking for style points go with the 900's.
> 
> I have M1's and I've shot the new 900 cx's. The 900's are outstanding they are extremely smooth and progressive. They are also a bit faster than M1's. Comparing M1's and 900's is not quite fair because the 900's cost more and they better be better because I paid big money for'em. M1's aren't the best technology Hoyt has to offer so it would be better to compare them with G3's another outstanding limb. If you're looking for a better limb even the G3 is a bit better than M1's. Most of this stuff is extremely subjective. To think you're going to gain 100 or 200 points because you switched to 900's is silly. You have to shoot the limbs and if they speak to you then they are well worth the money. If not stick with the M1's there's nothing wrong with M1's I have them and love them. I also have Winex's, G3's, Inno Powerlimbs. I shoot the same scores with them all. The limb doesn't make a huge difference it's always the shooter and their ability shoot.
> 
> -R&B


Wow, you have 5 pairs of top of the line type limbs. Why ? Do you shoot all of these ? What is your preference between Inno and Your new 900CX ? Is the Inno better than the Winex ?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> 900 CX limbs differ from previous Hoyt generation (G3 and M1) as they do not have any fiberglass layer, but external layers are made by carbon, only, like W&W Winex and Innno Power limbs. This makes 900 CX limbs much lighter than G3, and therefore much faster then them.


A good answer that one Vittorio 

Also, you may wish to update your Yoda quote. It is actually: “Do or do not... there is no try.”


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Thanks.......*

Thanks for the limb construction info. That is the information that I was looking for.
Greg


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

People that shot the prototypes echo what Vittoro stated. Very light, therefore fast. They also comment about how stable the limb is.

It's no secret that Hoyt's limbs have been slower when compared to other top limbs in the marketplace. (Extremes, Inno, Winex, Expressions, Border)

The 900CX should change all that. I think we'll see a lot of these on the line this year. I have a set on order.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't shot any of the other limbs, but I absolutely LOVE my 900s. Very fast and much lighter than my other beastly limbs.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

My infos about 900 CX limbs are form a very reliable (the most reliable about Hoyt products, I believe) source.... I met recently in Dubai...:wink:
Then, I have weighted similar poundage limbs in our pro shop and found that weight between 900 CX, INNO and WINEX is really very close each other.... 

My Yoda quote is a back translation form the Italian version, and I know it is not like the original one in English, but you can't imagine how many things are changed in the Italian version of Star Wars... and I like these changes.


----------



## Museves (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, aside its very pleasant shooting limbs...
Arrow spine might become different even tho shooting at the same poundage (current arrows will go relatively stiffer).
I had a little discussion with a friend and concluded that there is something that is different about the transfer of energy from limbs to arrow.
My friend asked hoyt tech staff and found out that the limbs is designed to transfer energy gradually upon release, building to full weight when the arrow takes off.
This is different from the "other" limbs which we conclude that transfer of energy is rather "immediately" pulling more strain in the arrow thus requiring a stiffer spine than 900.

I have yet to get my pair (waiting....) but i ll see if our "claims" are true.
AND yes, its indeed smooth!

so, cheers


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> My infos about 900 CX limbs are form a very reliable (the most reliable about Hoyt products, I believe) source.... I met recently in Dubai...:wink:
> Then, I have weighted similar poundage limbs in our pro shop and found that weight between 900 CX, INNO and WINEX is really very close each other....
> 
> My Yoda quote is a back translation form the Italian version, and I know it is not like the original one in English, but you can't imagine how many things are changed in the Italian version of Star Wars... and I like these changes.


Italian version of Star Wars ? My mind is imagining all sorts of funny scenarios!
Robert De Niro instead of Harrison Ford perhaps ?


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

Hammersfan said:


> Wow, you have 5 pairs of top of the line type limbs. Why ? Do you shoot all of these ? What is your preference between Inno and Your new 900CX ? Is the Inno better than the Winex ?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Why do I have 5 sets of limbs......... because I can!!!! I have the limbs because I work at an archery pro shop. I do shoot them. I have bows setup for different things. Like field rounds or shooting fat shafts indoors or unmarked 3D stuff. 2 of the sets are just for target rounds. When I spend all my money to travel to a shoot I always travel with 2 complete bows. I've had stuff blow up and it's always nice to have a set up ready to go. Things go wrong when you least expect it. The other stuff is just stuff I haven't got around to selling for one reason or another. I just sold my G3's so I'm down to 4 sets until the 900's get here. The 900's I shot where from our Hoyt rep. he was nice enough to bring me a set try. Having cool reps. also makes easy it to get things. We have some very cool reps!!!

I don't think the Inno is better than the Winex limbs. They are just different. The Inno seem to be more aggressive on the clicker and the Winex's are more progressive/smooter. I think the Inno limbs might be a bit more consistant/stable. With my setup the Winex's are a few fps faster than the Inno limbs The G3's and M1's are slower than the Inno and Winex. The Inno seem to be quieter and smoother on after the release. The Inno is like a fast G3 limb in a way. The G3's are great limbs. They're extremely stable and have a nice progressive feel on the clicker. The only complaint most people had was the speed. I think the 900's will be faster than the Inno and right up there with Winex's maybe faster. I will Chrono them when I get them.


-R&B

-P.S. one of the cool things about the new 900's is the limb layer construction is different as Vittorio mentions. When you look at limb from the side view the edges of the limb are not symmetrical. It looks strange but cool.


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> Thanks for the limb construction info. That is the information that I was looking for.
> Greg


Here's Hoyt's official technical bulletin: 

http://www.hoyt.com/accessories/images/900cx_technical_bulletin_07.pdf

-R&B


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*That is a good read as well............*

Thanks RB.
Greg


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

R&B said:


> Why do I have 5 sets of limbs......... because I can!!!! I have the limbs because I work at an archery pro shop. I do shoot them. I have bows setup for different things. Like field rounds or shooting fat shafts indoors or unmarked 3D stuff. 2 of the sets are just for target rounds. When I spend all my money to travel to a shoot I always travel with 2 complete bows. I've had stuff blow up and it's always nice to have a set up ready to go. Things go wrong when you least expect it. The other stuff is just stuff I haven't got around to selling for one reason or another. I just sold my G3's so I'm down to 4 sets until the 900's get here. The 900's I shot where from our Hoyt rep. he was nice enough to bring me a set try. Having cool reps. also makes easy it to get things. We have some very cool reps!!!
> 
> I don't think the Inno is better than the Winex limbs. They are just different. The Inno seem to be more aggressive on the clicker and the Winex's are more progressive/smooter. I think the Inno limbs might be a bit more consistant/stable. With my setup the Winex's are a few fps faster than the Inno limbs The G3's and M1's are slower than the Inno and Winex. The Inno seem to be quieter and smoother on after the release. The Inno is like a fast G3 limb in a way. The G3's are great limbs. They're extremely stable and have a nice progressive feel on the clicker. The only complaint most people had was the speed. I think the 900's will be faster than the Inno and right up there with Winex's maybe faster. I will Chrono them when I get them.
> 
> ...



Excellent. I look forward to seeing the results. Feel free to Chrono the Inno and Winex too, I'd love to know the relative speeds


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Just to confirm what probably everyone knows already, I recently spent a morning chronographing a set of Winex and a set of G3s. Both limbs were set up at 38# @ 28" on a 23" Best Zenit. I shot them thru a radarchron. I shot strings of 10 shots each, 4 times alternating limbs after each string, for a total of 40 shots from each set of limbs. Both limbs were shot using the same string, brace height and arrows which were a perfect tune for me. On each string of 10 shots I would throw out the lowest and highest speed shots and average the remaining eight. The result was that the Winex were consistently 5 fps faster than the G3s. Now if someone would like to send me a set of Medium 38# Innos and 900CX that they've got laying around, I'd be more than happy to do the same.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*or..........*

maybe a set of M1's as I would be curious as to how they stack up against those as well.....seeing as those are what I am shooting....I have heard that the M1's were faster and just as stable as the G3's.............
Greg


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I received and shot my 900s today. First off, I must say that the limbs are very smooth. There is definitely a different feel as compared to Winex and Inno limbs. Not better, not worse, just different. Maybe smooth as opposed to crisp for Winex and Inno.
I must say that between Inno and Winex, I choose Winex. This is very subjective, but Winex over Inno.
I can't, at this point, say if I favor Winex or 900CX. 
What brace height are people shooting the 900s? Making a direct string transfer from my Winex BH of 8 7/8", the 900s were 8 1/4". I moved this to 8 5/8 to start and grouped well. The bow was fairly quiet. Any thoughts about BH?


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm right at about 9" with my 900s. Seems to be a good place for me at this point.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*brace height.....*

Are those brace height numbers with med length limbs?
Greg


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine are medium. I seem to recall that some are saying that these limbs require a lower BH, all though the instructions with the limbs indicate no change.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Crown Trophy said:


> Are those brace height numbers with med length limbs?
> Greg


ArcheryAng is using short 42# limbs.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

According to one of the prototype shooters, he is shooting at 8 3/4". My understanding is that 8 1/2"---9" should work well. 

I had also heard about the low brace height comment on another board, but found that was not correct.

Sure wish my set would get here. Maybe Santa will deliver them.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

a guy I shoot with has 900's and loves them, but as expected his scores were not affected. I find something I love (winacts), and I commit myself to them and they work great for me. It's hard to be repetitive if your constinently making changes ot looking for the magic bullet.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

You mean there's no magic bullet????:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Archery Ang said:


> You mean there's no magic bullet????:wink:


actually isn't it a blender or something on one of these "as seen on TV" commercials?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

target1 said:


> a guy I shoot with has 900's and loves them, but as expected his scores were not affected. I find something I love (winacts), and I commit myself to them and they work great for me. It's hard to be repetitive if your constinently making changes ot looking for the magic bullet.



That sounds like a dig to me. In my mind, it's indicative of someone who wants to get better that he/she trains hard and is not afraid to try new techniques and yes, equipment, to GET better. 
Sisyphus rolled that rock up the same mountain for eternity, without finding the answer. I want to be able to push a different rock up the mountain every now and again.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

BTW, wasn't this a discussion about the merits of Hoyts new limbs?


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

midwayarcherywi said:


> That sounds like a dig to me.


:confused3::faint:


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Dig = a not so thinly veiled insult.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

and...the "dig" was? what?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

It's hard to be repetitive if your constinently making changes ot looking for the magic bullet.
That sir, is a dig. So be it.
What I am looking for is information about what is relevent info for setting up the 900cx limbs. That was what this thread was about, at one time.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry...but I stand by my statement. Success in archery is consistant, reptative and reproducible form. Any changes, however slight, either in form or equipment, usually is counter-productive. 

that is the messge that was put into me by my coaches and the same message that I put into my archers.

It is not a dig...but rather to be helpful. I'm sorry that you can't see it that way.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm less concerned about that than taking the thread away from its intent. It sure seems to happen a lot on this board.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

midwayarcherywi said:


> I'm less concerned about that than taking the thread away from its intent. It sure seems to happen a lot on this board.


That is simply the nature of discussion.

That being said. When I shoot my wife's 900's I do MUCH better than when shooting my FX limbs. In that case I can safely say that the equipment, and the 900cx in particular, DOES help me a lot.

Of course I only get a few shots before she yells at me....

-Andrew


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

While I don't think that getting newer, better limbs would necessarily be counter-productive, I do agree that constantly changing stuff related to form can hinder progression a bit. At least, it's the case with me. These limbs will make me better because I'm able to pull them easier and more consistently. That's a good thing.

And yes, I have to hide my limbs from spangler. He won't leave them alone.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like Santa should bring Spangler a new set of 900CX's of his own.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

st8arrow said:


> Sounds like Santa should bring Spangler a new set of 900CX's of his own.


I like the way you think. Please PM archeryang....


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

spangler said:


> I like the way you think. Please PM archeryang....



Better to PM Santa...:wink:


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes. Santa is a better option, since Archery Ang says NO! :wink:


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

at the risk of asking a dumb question, I do not suppose any of you lucky 900CX owners know if hoyt measures the poundage the same way as win & win do? I seem to remember reading that win & Win& measures the poundage at 28 inches with the limbs backed off and at their weakest while Hoyt measures at 28 inches with the limbs half way torque'd down. any truth to this or am I just crazy?


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Only older Earl Hoyt, Sky and newer Samick limbs have listed weights with the limb bolts all the way out. The newer Hoyts, W&W and PSE (made by W&W) all have their listed weight with the limb bolts roughly in the middle. I'm sure there's some exceptions, but all the limbs I've tested from these companies have followed the above rule of thumb pretty well.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Anyone have a comparison.............*

of the new 900's to the M1's? I shoot the M1's and am such a new shooter to OLY type archery that I have a hard time thinking that they could be any smoother than what I am shooting now. Thoughts??
Greg


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

If you have M1s now, I think you would be wiser to spend your money on more or better arrows than buying new limbs. I doubt you would see much real difference between the M1s and the 900s. Not saying there isn't a difference but you would have to be pretty good to notice it. The M1 is a fine limb and unless you want different poundage, I suggest wearing out the M1s first. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

There have been plenty of smooth shooting limbs over the years. Sky, Samick Masters, to name a couple. The name of the game for competitive shooting is speed and stability. Heck, I owned a Bear Tamerlane that was smoother than silk, but I wouldn't shoot it now. While the M1's are still plenty competitive, technology marches on. I suspect that the current batch of speedy limbs will be obsolete in half a dozen years.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Wasn't planning on switching..................*

just like to know the comparisons. Really like my m1's.
Greg


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

*Smooooth*

I've had my 900Cx's for about a week now and so far am very impressed. They are definately the smoothest drawing limb I've ever had. (and I've had a lot) Smoother than my Borders, or Winex. They almost feel like they get lighter the further you draw them. Great through the clicker. I am shooting them at 8 3/4 " BH, and they are definately fast, even though I haven't chronoed them yet.

It's too early to have an opinion on stability, as I need to shoot them some more before I can really make a judgement.

I'll post some #'s after I chrono them, but so far I think Hoyt may have a winner. 

BTW those graphics look really good with my red X-Factor.


----------



## dspdoron (Apr 14, 2006)

*AeroTec Vs. Helix*

Can I take this thread to a different place?
Can someone explain to me what difference will I experience when switching from AeroTec riser to Helix, or vise versa? lets assume with the same limbs and stabilizer.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Why not start a new thread?


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> Can someone tell me if the new Hoyt 900 CX is anything really different than the Hoyt M1 limb? What would be the major differences? Thanks.
> Greg



Without some legitimite standardized testing and reporting procedure form the manufacturers it's impossible to make an intelligent buying decision.

Hello manufacturers nock off the half dresses women, destroyed motorcycles and gangster scenes and give your customers some legitimate product knowledge.

For what it's worth my 36 lb. 900 CX limbs have a flashy logo are louder and not appreciable faster than my M1's. My INNO limbs are the crispiest limbs I have ever shot.


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

*Limbs*

Helo all I have both M1 and 900cx both 42lbs both shoot on helix riser. the 900cx is much smoother and somewhat faster than M1. thats all I can say and 900cx or lighter ,also as for as better my scores can't tell. Bob


----------

